# What Courses are you taking next Semester/Term/Quarter?



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

Spring 2013 will be my last semester as an undergraduate if everything goes according to plan. I will be taking:

-Marine Reserves (with lab and lecture)
-Parasitology II (with lecture and lab)
-Immunology I
-Virology
-Biology Senior Seminar 

All in all 15 credits. What are you taking for Spring? Which class are you looking forward to or dreading?


----------



## lizdecember (Jul 25, 2012)

For spring im taking:

New Testament
Immunology
Bacteriology (with lab)
Health Psychology
Multicultural Psychology

Im looking forward to immunology and health psychology. Ive been wanting to take these classes since freshman year, its my junior year now. Im dreading bacteriology, even though i liked microbiology, mainly because its a lab, and kinda new testament because its a required course for my uni and doesnt pertain to my major or minor at all.


----------



## Wurli (Sep 15, 2012)

So far I've got these figured out:

-Vertebrate Zoology (+Lab)
-Animal Histology (+Lab)

My registration opens up tomorrow morning and I don't have the rest figured out, but its my last semester and I only need to take 11 credits.

Also I'm dreading both. I've never heard good things about either, especially Vertebrate Zoology.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm a freshman. Definitely taking Calculus 1 and US history 1. I'm trying to decide between taking English Comp 2 online (and pay $80) or on monday 6-9pm with a teacher i'm not too fond of. Also, i'm taking intro to general psychology, but keep thinking i should take intro to philosophy. Oh decisions!


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

7 weeks and I'm finished with undergraduate. It will be odd, but great to not have to worry about weekly homework after that.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Calculus I, Computer Science 1 + Lab, Philosophy(Logic Course) and Piano Introduction!


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Heh, I'm loving the biogeek concentration in this thread. Our classes are structured into blocks, we finished Immuno/Microbio/infectious disease and psychiatry a few weeks ago and I'm now taking pharmacology and pathobiology, and in less than a month will finally start the fun stuff: systems based pathophysiology. 

What are you guys planning on doing, most bio people are just doing it for prereqs lol?


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

A&P II / Lab
Microbiology
Art History 
Pathophysiology 
College Writing II


----------



## .95596 (Aug 24, 2012)

lonelyjew said:


> Heh, I'm loving the biogeek concentration in this thread. Our classes are structured into blocks, we finished Immuno/Microbio/infectious disease and psychiatry a few weeks ago and I'm now taking pharmacology and pathobiology, and in less than a month will finally start the fun stuff: systems based pathophysiology.
> 
> What are you guys planning on doing, most bio people are just doing it for prereqs lol?


Yeah, it is funny how all the posts seem to be related to Biology majors. I guess we are just proud of our academic accomplishments, lol.


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds (Dec 3, 2012)

So for my winter semester I have:

Psychology (for non-psychology majors/honours/minors)
Geology (non-science)
Political Science of the Global South 
Sociology of Canadian Society 
Philosophy (Sex, Love, and Death) 

All first year courses.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Calculus II


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Osteology
Legal Studies
Sensation and Perception
Food Chemistry and Nutrition
and a University Seminar course.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

At my university:

Accounting Fraud
Auditing
Elements of Writing
Seminar in Business Policy and Strategic Management

I'm still thinking about what to take at city college. I enrolled in 4 courses but I'm going to drop 2 of them. I might take:

Microbiology
Anatomy


----------



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

First semester (Computer science):
- Calculus I
- Linear Algebra I
- Discrete Math I
- Introduction to Computer Science.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

International Business
Business & Organizational Management
Principles of Accounting II
E-Commerce
Movement Experiences for Children
Weight Training


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

multivariable calc
statistics and probabiltiy
linear algebra
and sumthing i don't know yet.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

If I pass this quarter, I will be taking Anesthesiology and Animal Diseases.


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

Dammit! Why couldn't Australia's school system be like this! Everyone's sounds so complicated, I think Australian schools just do the basics... :/

But anyway I'm doing maths B (I don't know if that's calculus II or not but it's the 2nd hardest. Hardest is maths C and maths A is for people that struggle more with maths. Geez, it sounds so stupid compared to calculus!)
OP english (there's prevoc-english which is for people that aren't going to uni/college).
Chinese, Business communication and technology (BCT) and physics. I don't know what I'm going to do for my 4th subject yet because I have no idea what future me wants to do and my school dropped accounting and economics because not enough people chose them.

Do you guys have one type of physics class or more?


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

genetics
ochem
retaking a gen chem class
physics


science majors suck...


----------



## laetus (Nov 23, 2012)

numerical analysis, number theory, and some statistic classes.


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Psych, Chem, and a mandatory writing class.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

Physics
Pre-Calculus Mathematics
Communications
Western Civilization I
English Literature
Golf


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

If things go well, I'll be in a poetry workshop and a linguistics course. And then I'll have a summer class and maybe 2 or 3 classes next fall and I'll finally be done! Thank God!


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Earth & Ocean science
Sediments and the Biosphere
Zoology
and probably microbiology


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

*17 credit hours*

Internarional Politics
Political philosophy
Spanish Compositon
Intermediate Spanish Conversation
American Liturature
Computer Literacy

Im a sophomore and a double major by the way.
----
Sent from my phone with Tapatalk App.


----------



## Eversosweeten (Dec 11, 2012)

Counseling theories, psychotherapy with children, and school consultation. All of them because they all require interaction haha


----------



## Eversosweeten (Dec 11, 2012)

Ps why is everyone seems to be a science/math person?


----------



## point of view (Jan 25, 2012)

3rd year

Advanced Data Structures and Algorithms
Concurrent Programming
Computational Complexity
Knowledge Representation & Reasoning


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Next semester, only two: 

Biology 101. 
Criminology. 

I'm a Psychology major by the way.


----------



## Eversosweeten (Dec 11, 2012)

Monroee said:


> Next semester, only two:
> 
> Biology 101.
> Criminology.
> ...


Me too, BA in psych. MA in school psych plus certification as school pschologist


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Human Nutrition and Metabolism
Medical Dietetics Management
Fundamentals of Food
Molecular Biochemistry II
Fundamentals of Management & Human Resources (ugh)

I'm super excited for the upcoming semester because I will be starting my professional coursework and finishing up my prerequisites. 

Not very excited about the human resources class though. I'm just taking it for my business minor. Not that I even really want a business minor, but that was my major for three years before I changed it and I only need two more classes to get the minor, so I figured I might as well just do it.


----------



## laetus (Nov 23, 2012)

Eversosweeten said:


> Ps why is everyone seems to be a science/math person?


Because science and math cover awesome subjects that's why!


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

Math, English, and Spanish. Hopefully I'll learn Spanish before I die so my family from Spain will be happy and become a famous writer.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

- Intro to Social/Cultural Anthropology
- Magic, Witchcraft & Healing
- Intro to Human Communication
- Mythology


----------



## anxious dreamer (Dec 23, 2012)

Computer Science II
English II
Engineering Physics I
Engineering Calculus I


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

Molecular plant physiology
Biochemistry
Microbiology
Introduction to california govt


----------



## Celliott (Aug 27, 2012)

Neuroscience
Developmental Psychology
World Philosophies
Generalist Practice 1 (social work course)


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

Linguistics
Psychology
Biology
Calculus


----------



## Jkate89 (Oct 17, 2012)

Classical Social Theory
Sociology- Deviance
Psychology of Human Development
Psychology of Sexual Behavior

Excited!


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

Western Civilization I
American Government
English 1102
Freshman Computers (blah, mandatory)
Human Communications (oh god a public speaking class. I am going to die. Like seriously, I'm freaking out over here).


----------



## thehopesiforgot (Dec 21, 2012)

Intro to Social Work, Women in Genocide, History of American Sexuality 1900-present, Intro to Psychology, and Feminist Philosophy. I'm really excited, especially considering how crappy last semester was.


----------



## No more Elysium (Oct 13, 2012)

Meteorology and Climate
Water Quality
Environmental Toxicology
And my thesis, which will be about Earth Systems and Biogeochemical Cycles, very excited for that one!


----------



## blu xo (Dec 27, 2012)

Same here, graduating in May 2013 . Taking 20 credits
Microanatomy
Physiology 
Biology of Aging
A post 1945 HIST course
Anthro


----------



## ImAlwaysAnxious (Dec 30, 2012)

Almost all of you are taking science classes! I feel inadequate because the science classes I'm taking...are _political _science. Haha. Next semester I have 
political theory
international politics
french 4
english literature

I do need to take a science course one day, though. It's a requirement for graduation and I really stink at math and science. On the bright side, I am done with math! Woohoo. I hope I never see another math course again...unless I take the exam to apply to grad school. I'll be screwed then.


----------



## SecretMe (Dec 16, 2007)

This should be my last semester too. I'm taking: Cognitive Psych, Social Psych, Psychological Research, Health Psych, and Sociological History of Christianity. Can you tell what my major is lol? I'm absolutely dreading all of them.


----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

Sociology (Social Psychology)
Interpersonal Communications
Developmental Psychology 
Statistics 
Introduction to Regional Geography (random last minute addition)

Clinical Psychology major :boogie


----------



## NightRunner (Jan 4, 2013)

Introduction to Cell Biology and Genetics
Organic Chemistry I
Calculus II
Intro Philosophy (required course)


----------



## Abenthy (Oct 9, 2011)

Operating Systems
Parallel programming
Software Engineering II
Discrete mathematics


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

First year courses
Human physiology
Psychology
Human geography
Digital world


----------



## dmajor27 (Jan 9, 2013)

Organic Chem II lab
Forensic Chemistry
Mathematical Statistics
Anthropology
Cellular and Molecular Biology
and....Speech Communication (This is my first post on this forum - - and this class is why I'm browsing around. Terrified.)


----------



## Hecticrat (Jan 9, 2013)

Statistics (Psych prereq)
Research Methods and Designs in Psychology
Neurological Systems
Reading English Narrative (I'm chipping away at my electives slowly)
Group Dynamics


----------



## anomaly88 (Sep 7, 2012)

2nd half of Government
Accounting
Philosophy 
Geology


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

Phonology
Grammatical Analysis
Evolutionary Psychology
Indigenous Resistance
Methodology of Teaching English
Piano


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Abenthy said:


> Operating Systems
> Parallel programming
> Software Engineering II
> Discrete mathematics


I'm assuming you're majoring in computer science, or something similar.

If you don't mind me asking, what classes did you take freshman year (related to computers), and what did you learn in them/how difficult were they? I know its different at every school and all, but I'm going to be entering college for computer science next year and I kind of want to know what I'm getting into if I use all my AP credit to skip some beginner courses.

Anyways, those classes sound really interesting.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Principles of Electrical Engineering
Dynamics
Solid Modeling
Mechanics of Materials
English


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

Just an English 101 class. I'm gonna loathe the essays. Never had a penchant for writing.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Closed Book said:


> Just an English 101 class. I'm gonna loathe the essays. Never had a penchant for writing.


lol but you must have a _penchant _for reading :b


----------



## Tabula_Rasa (Jan 23, 2013)

Philosophy of Science
Science, Sports, Medicine
MicroEcon


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone's classes suck so far this semester? My 2 Spanish "upper-leveled"classes are a joke at this university.Also, my anxiety is high in them. Thankfully, I know the language quite well. I love learning languages, so I'll stick to learning them myself or via traveling to countries that speak it.


----------

